
This magic exoskeleton for industrial workers is the future–we know, we wore one - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/07/why-you-might-be-seeing-mechanical-exoskeletons-on-construction-sites-soon/
======
angersock
I think the exoskeleton designs in the Stalker series of games are the most
accurate, judging by this and similar projects.

------
prawn
Won't be long before that power tool is replaced by heavy weaponry, the rear
holds a heavy shield, and there are bunches of these supporting more mobile
troops. If they can help troops carry more weight, that will allow more
ammunition to be carried, etc.

------
PhilWright
The design looks mostly to be made of steel with simple joints. So how come it
costs around $12,000? All the components look like they could be mass produced
with a total cost just a fraction of that?

~~~
prawn
I imagine that it's partly because their research shows that their target
market will pay $12k for it.

